# Has Anyone Used Tubby Refinishing Kit



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I have not used that particular brand, but I have refinished quite a few tubs/showers with the 2 part epoxy kits available at HD or Lowes. Sand and clean according to directions and SPRAY the paint on using an HVLP automotive type sprayer. DO NOT attempt to brush or roll it on. Stuff dries hard as a rock, tub will look and perform like new. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoanneHerr (Aug 30, 2006)

*Tubby Refinishing*

Thanks for your input. The tubs that you have refinished with the kits available from HD and Lowes, does the new finish last; does it crack or chip; and most importantly, have you used it on acrylic or fiberglass???
:thumbup:


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

First one I did was about 3 years ago, a fiberglass tub/shower combo still looks like new. Care for it like any fiberglass unit. (No harsh abrasive cleaners.):icon_smile:


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Rehabber is the first person I have heard say anything good about DIY tub refinish kits. Most people are disatisfied with the results. Then again, lots of people don't/can't follow directions well. Prep is the main thing to concern yourself with. If you don't have a good clean surface to apply the product to, it won't work as it is supposed to. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I have seen *Bad *refinish jobs, however they were brushed or rolled on per directions:no: I mentioned it must be sprayed on by an HVLP type sprayer


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Most the problems I have heard about were the DIYers fault. Especially around the tub drain. That seems to be where the deterioration starts. Fault lies in bad prep.


----------



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

How much do one of these sprayers cost to rent from home depot? Plus can a first timer do a good job?


----------



## kshankle (Jun 20, 2008)

any new word on refinishes?


----------



## crucialRyan (Oct 15, 2008)

I just finished refinishing my tub with the Tubby kit. So I'll weigh in.

Tubby literally provides EVERYTHING you need in their kit, I really liked this. Sandpaper, rollers, brush, tray, mixer, cleaning agents, paint tray, gloves, etc. And very good instructions that are easy to follow.

If I had to rate the results on a scale of 1 - 10 - I'd give it an 8.5 - A previous writer said always use a spray gun, I don't agree. However, you will get a better result. The difference is pretty negligible though. The finish from Tubby looks slightly "gritty" from the roller, but honestly, it's not really much to think about. Is it noticeable? Yes. Does it still look really great, YES. The finish dries hard as a rock as well.

IF you decide to do this, follow the instructions very carefully, remove the caulking around the tub and make sure to get the finish as deep as you can. Then when you recaulk, you will cover the "seam" of the paint and this will keep it from peeling up. make sure to remove the drains as well, spend a couple hours prepping/sanding/cleaning, it's worth the effort. If you do it right, you will be very satisfied with the results.

Would I recommend Tubby at $35 more than a refinisher product from Home Depot? Yes. With Tubby, you get a complete kit that has the exact products AND detailed instructions you need to get the job done right. There is no guess work, and at $75, it's really not that expensive.

If you are capable and comfortable with spraying it on, that would probably be your best option - in which case, just grab the products from HD or Lowes - but don't be afraid to roll it on either, you'll still get a really great result.


----------



## 4pitysake (Jun 25, 2010)

*Tubby concerns*

I used the DYI Tubby bathtub refinishing kit a year ago. After a year, the surface skin has peeled in some places and I've had to use an exterior paint to coat the area so that it doesn't peel any more. Do not use any abrasive cleaners or brushes on the finished service. Just spray water on the tub surface to clean it. Household cleaners will damage the surface and then you'll have peeling issues to deal with. Once the "skin" is punctured you're in for problems. 

Applying the product was somewhat of a chore. The kit comes with foam rubber rollers to apply the rosin and epoxy mix. The problem is that the foam rubber breaks apart due to the weight of the mix, then you have pieces of foam rubber embedded in the surface. Use a bristle paint brush instead to apply the mix. 

You must wait the entire drying and curing time before adding water to the tub. If you don't allow the product to cure, it will wash away and you'll have a big mess. After the product dries, be very careful not to harm the surface. It is very thin and fragile like an eggshell.

I don't think I'd use this product again because of the problems I've experienced, still it's cheaper than a new bathtub. If you're careful, and follow the product instructions, it might work out just fine for you.


----------

